# Trailer Conversion



## WolfeMomma

So we are in the process of converting a small(ish) cargo trailer in to a sheep trailer. That way my SUV can tow it and I dont always have to use the big stock trailer and rely on my husbands truck. Now because cargo trailers are completely inclosed I obviously need venting and air circulation.  I have two large vents installed on the top of the trailer, they kind of look like the ones on the top of an rv. One of them has a fan attached, that sucks air in, while the other lets it vent out. There are also vents near the bottom of the floor that came installed by the manufacturer but they are much smaller. I am wondering if I also need windows? if I can avoid it I would like to, they are extremely expensive to have installed properly.  I am just concerned about making sure they have enough air movement. I thought about installing one of those horse trailer fans in there to help? Thoughts?


----------



## Baymule

What about long vents on the sides like the openings on a stock trailer?


----------



## Sheepshape

You will find it very much easier to load stock if the vehicle is light inside and not a 'black hole'. Some long vents like Baiymule suggests would be ideal.


----------



## WolfeMomma

Its very bright inside, the large roof vents kind of act like sky lights. I will have to ask our dealing if they have long vents, or if they could make one? I will have to take a picture to show you guys how it looks .


----------



## Beekissed

Another trick you might try that helps loading into a darker space is to have a self adhesive mirror sheet in the back....the sheep see themselves and think other sheep are already in the trailer, so are more willing to enter.  

I'd definitely get more ventilation, even if it's just punch holes spaced regularly down the length of the trailer....you never know when you'll get broke down, have to sit in the sun with a trailer full of stock until you can get someone to come and help.   I'd also put a fold up hitch jack on your trailer if it doesn't already have that, just for such emergencies.  Unless you live in a very cold climate and are going to be hauling stock in the cold weather, ventilation will be your biggest need, IME.  

I'm changing a 4x8 utility trailer to a stock trailer this year too and don't have to worry about the ventilation issue...but the other features will definitely be added so as to make hauling sheep easier.


----------



## WolfeMomma

Here is a picture of our trailer, I included pictures of the vents. There is 4 in total, 2 on the roof , the small round black on on the top and there is another on the bottom. Still in the process of converting, adding another gate, and rubber stall mats .


----------



## Baymule

I would put a serious sealant on the floor and walls of the trailer.


----------



## WolfeMomma

Baymule said:


> I would put a serious sealant on the floor and walls of the trailer.


It is sealed , and water proofed. It can lay in water and not rot, but I am still going to put rubber matting in it.


----------



## Baymule

I should’ve known that you already did that. LOL


----------



## WolfeMomma

Baymule said:


> I should’ve known that you already did that. LOL


Yeah they come like that from the manufacturer now, which was a nice bonus.


----------



## thistlebloom

I would include a thermometer, maybe take a drive around on a warm day without sheep and see what the temps do. I don't think you can have too much ventilation.


----------



## WolfeMomma

thistlebloom said:


> I would include a thermometer, maybe take a drive around on a warm day without sheep and see what the temps do. I don't think you can have too much ventilation.


That sounds much more appealing, I was gonna sit back there my self on a hot day while hubby pulls me around


----------



## Beekissed

thistlebloom said:


> I would include a thermometer, maybe take a drive around on a warm day without sheep and see what the temps do. I don't think you can have too much ventilation.


I agree with this.  You should also record the humidity...it's not only the heat that can over stress but also the humidity of animals in close, all the moisture they release in the heat, etc. that can cause shipping stress.  

Definitely needs way more ventilation at all levels.


----------



## MoreAU

WolfeMomma said:


> There are also vents near the bottom of the floor that came installed by the manufacturer but they are much smaller.


Those vents concern me. Is there any chance they could bring in exhaust fumes into the trailer if you got stuck in traffic? The manufacturer didn't make this to transport people or livestock so I doubt that would be a concern of theirs. I would look for a way to seal them off during travel, and still be able to open them for added air flow when necessary.


----------



## WolfeMomma

MoreAU said:


> Those vents concern me. Is there any chance they could bring in exhaust fumes into the trailer if you got stuck in traffic? The manufacturer didn't make this to transport people or livestock so I doubt that would be a concern of theirs. I would look for a way to seal them off during travel, and still be able to open them for added air flow when necessary.


The two small black vents is what i assume you are talking about? one is near the floor, the other is up by the roof. The one near the floor is at the very back of the trailer not near exhaust but I do understand your point. Yeah, its definitely not a concern of theirs but we did make sure to follow their advice and instruction when installing everything in order to not void warrenty. I cant afford a $13,000 proper sheep trailer. This is what we have to work with, if i had another truck I wouldn't be dealing with weight restrictions, but my SUV cannot tow our huge trailer, and i need my husbands truck to tow our RV since we are at shows for 7 days at least.


----------



## misfitmorgan

It looks like it is going ot be very nice.

I agree though you need more ventilation for livestock.  I think your going to have to cut some openings, Those things get stupid hot in the summer esp being black and sheep make a lot of moisture breathing.

You dont actually need to drive it around btw. Put a thermometer in it and close it up except your vents wait until about 3pm on a sunny day and go check the temp. You have an RV, what happens it you have just the top vents open and no ac on in the summer? It gets hot lol this is the same concept but black on the outside, no insulation and smaller so worse.

I've been in some of those "fancy' horse trailers in summer and omg it was hot! They had the windows open, the vents and the back door and it was still hot and those were light grey or white. Moving wasnt as bad cause of the airflow thru the windows from going 50-60mph but sitting for any more then 10-15 mins and the temp went up fast.


----------



## WolfeMomma

misfitmorgan said:


> It looks like it is going ot be very nice.
> 
> I agree though you need more ventilation for livestock.  I think your going to have to cut some openings, Those things get stupid hot in the summer esp being black and sheep make a lot of moisture breathing.
> 
> You dont actually need to drive it around btw. Put a thermometer in it and close it up except your vents wait until about 3pm on a sunny day and go check the temp. You have an RV, what happens it you have just the top vents open and no ac on in the summer? It gets hot lol this is the same concept but black on the outside, no insulation and smaller so worse.
> 
> I've been in some of those "fancy' horse trailers in summer and omg it was hot! They had the windows open, the vents and the back door and it was still hot and those were light grey or white. Moving wasnt as bad cause of the airflow thru the windows from going 50-60mph but sitting for any more then 10-15 mins and the temp went up fast.


Agreed, I definitely want more vents, but I'm not sure what kind? How do I get maximum air flow. I thought about those horse trailer fans...but I dont know if it would solve much.


----------



## WolfeMomma

What about something like this?


----------



## WyoLiving

How big is that?  It looks like it might work


----------



## WolfeMomma

WyoLiving said:


> How big is that?  It looks like it might work


Not sure, it popped up when I was looking for ideas. It looks like the same size as a typical horse trailer window. It was on a website for horse trailer parts.


----------



## misfitmorgan

Yes I'm betting is a horse trailer window. It would work great.


----------



## MoreAU

WolfeMomma said:


> The one near the floor is at the very back of the trailer not near exhaust but I do understand your point.


Not to beat a dead ...okay, bad phrase to use here... sorry.
Let me just say that if you are stopped in traffic from an accident, rush hour, or even coming up to toll booths, the vent could be near _someone's exhaust_.


----------



## WolfeMomma

MoreAU said:


> Not to beat a dead ...okay, bad phrase to use here... sorry.
> Let me just say that if you are stopped in traffic from an accident, rush hour, or even coming up to toll booths, the vent could be near _someone's exhaust_.


yes, very true


----------



## Mini Horses

Put one of those vents/windows in door & one in front....upper level.  Yeah, air flow while driving would blow up bedding but, you could install an inside diverter on front one.   It could be opened more if you do get to a "sitting" situation.


----------



## WolfeMomma

Thank You everyone for your input it helps a lot when you have other people looking and contributing ideas 😊


----------



## secuono

Q
why didn't you find a cheap horse/stock trailer instead?
Mine was 3k and ready to go. No sealing, no vents, no mats to buy, no nothing. Just load n go. 

Either way, I'd add TONS of ventilation. A metal box will heat up & cook w/e is inside. I have a metal shed a bit larger than that trailer & its miserable in there, even with the two doors now removed. 

Windows in the front will force air in as it moves. Windows in rear will allow that air to flow through, removing gross air.


----------



## misfitmorgan

secuono said:


> Q
> why didn't you find a cheap horse/stock trailer instead?
> Mine was 3k and ready to go. No sealing, no vents, no mats to buy, no nothing. Just load n go.
> 
> Either way, I'd add TONS of ventilation. A metal box will heat up & cook w/e is inside. I have a metal shed a bit larger than that trailer & its miserable in there, even with the two doors now removed.
> 
> Windows in the front will force air in as it moves. Windows in rear will allow that air to flow through, removing gross air.



If i recall correctly something about towing weight.


----------



## WolfeMomma

secuono said:


> Q
> why didn't you find a cheap horse/stock trailer instead?
> Mine was 3k and ready to go. No sealing, no vents, no mats to buy, no nothing. Just load n go.
> 
> Either way, I'd add TONS of ventilation. A metal box will heat up & cook w/e is inside. I have a metal shed a bit larger than that trailer & its miserable in there, even with the two doors now removed.
> 
> Windows in the front will force air in as it moves. Windows in rear will allow that air to flow through, removing gross air.


It had alot to do with towing weight. I can only tow 3500lbs. So unless I could find a small stock trailer like a feather light for under 3k this was my option.  There was other contributing factors , but that was the main one. I have a large 16 foot stock trailer that our truck tows, but the darn thing weighs 6,000lbs 😮🤦‍♀️


----------



## Baymule

MoreAU said:


> Those vents concern me. Is there any chance they could bring in exhaust fumes into the trailer if you got stuck in traffic? The manufacturer didn't make this to transport people or livestock so I doubt that would be a concern of theirs. I would look for a way to seal them off during travel, and still be able to open them for added air flow when necessary.



I could be wrong, but exhaust fumes don't concern me with this. As long as there is plenty of airflow from vents, fumes shouldn't be a worry. All stock trailers are vented and fumes are not a problem.


----------



## WolfeMomma

For now, untill we can afford a proper small trailer that I can tow with my SUV . We are just going to use our livestock trailer , and make double trips with the truck back and forth from the fair , to drive the sheep there, and also the RV.  We are not willing to put more money in to this trailer, we have plenty of other uses for it , so its not a total waste


----------



## LonghornChris

Hi, I am new here, but not that new to goats. We have a small hobby herd of goats and no stock trailer. Back when we started I bought a very used cargo trailer off of Craigslist for $600. I used a circle cutting drill bit and put in those butterfly vents that are seen in older stock trailers. I put a rubber mat on the floor that I can pull out to clean. Bonus, it is light enough to move around the barn by hand. I can haul 5 or 6 adult full size goats or 10+ kids easily. Great on the budget.


----------



## misfitmorgan

WolfeMomma said:


> For now, untill we can afford a proper small trailer that I can tow with my SUV . We are just going to use our livestock trailer , and make double trips with the truck back and forth from the fair , to drive the sheep there, and also the RV.  We are not willing to put more money in to this trailer, we have plenty of other uses for it , so its not a total waste



Wait what fair are you taking your sheep too? Our fairs are all canceled.


----------



## WolfeMomma

misfitmorgan said:


> Wait what fair are you taking your sheep too? Our fairs are all canceled.


We have one youth show , but we decided to not go. Hubby doesnt want me on the interstate by my self right now with all the crazyness,  and raod blocking going on.


----------



## misfitmorgan

WolfeMomma said:


> We have one youth show , but we decided to not go. Hubby doesnt want me on the interstate by my self right now with all the crazyness,  and raod blocking going on.



Smart hubby, my DH isnt letting me go far alone either atm.


----------



## belenom

The sealant idea is not a bad one. My wife and I used it when we repaired our motorhome. She likes everything in comfort, and I wouldn't want to wake up to a water leak somewhere. We travel a lot, and of course, the temperature and weather are different, so you have to be prepared for any conditions. That's why before long trips, we check our motorhome and modify or repair it. This time we put sealant Go here to read more in case you need it. Because last time we got a little flooded. I don't want it to happen again.


----------

